#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Конечная цель-Бирма.

## Читтадхаммо

Планирую  тур по маршруту;Монголия-транзит(возможно 1день успеть побывать в главном дацане Галдан),Китай (внутр.Монголия  монастыри и храмы 7дней) .Южный Китай -монастыри Тхеравады 10дней.Далее-Вьетнам буддийский 10 дней.Лаос 5дней.Таиланд-3-5дней.Камбоджа-5дней.Бирма-конечная цель-15-20дней.Если есть желающие составить компанию, то пишите в личку.

----------

Аминадав (19.03.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Планирую  тур по маршруту;Монголия-транзит(возможно 1день успеть побывать в главном дацане Галдан)


Он называется Гандан и состоит из нескольких дацанов-) По пути к нему можете также заглянуть в монастырь (Бетуб хийд, кажется), основанный Бакулой Ринпоче.

----------

